# Hello from NZ



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Hey!
One of my best riding pals is from NZ - when I spend too much time with her I pick up the accent  
Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

hello and welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!!  Have fun posting.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome, looking forward to seeing more pictures of your boy!


----------



## tumai (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello fellow Kiwi.  
Where in NZ do you hail from? Nth or Sth?
I am in the Wairarapa, Welcome to The Horse Forum!!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

tumai said:


> Hello fellow Kiwi.
> Where in NZ do you hail from? Nth or Sth?
> I am in the Wairarapa, Welcome to The Horse Forum!!


Hi!  
I'm from the north. Waikato horse country :wink:


----------



## GypsyNymph (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello. Welcome to the forum


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Horseforum.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya
welcome to the forum


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hello and welcome!!


----------

